# Pet Health Insurance



## SassyCassy (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi there my friends.

I have a quick question on whether to insure my Havanese puppy or not. I've been researching the different insurance plans/companies and am more confused now than before. So, I thought I would pose this question out to you:

1) to insure a puppy or not? 
2) If yes, then just a basic insurance, or premium including wellness?
3) What companies are best and what do you get for your money. What's your experience?
4) Any words of wisdom?

Cassy's mama, Agata.
PS. Money is an object...


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

We have VIP and so far it has been great. If I recall correctly we have a mid range policy with some wellness benefits. It has been more than worth it.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Well, I'm afraid I can't be of any help because I just don't know. I had a plan on Vinny and Lulu that came to close to $600. a year. It just came up for renewal and I cancelled it. I would have had to add a third plan and we never used the one we had. If we only had a crystal ball........
Carole


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

Our plan is a little less than $25/month.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

We have the ASPCA plan. I haven't had to use it yet, so I can't really comment. However, I found a little lump on Kodi and will be taking him to the vet. It might come in handy. I know there is a small deductible. I don't use it for wellness, but feel it is better to have something than nothing in case of a bigger expense. I think I pay about $40/month for 2 dogs (not each).


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

There are several threads on this. I believe we have a Forum discount on Pet Plan. Try searching on it. I have Pet Plan for major issues. A high deductible makes it not valuable for the daily things like ear infections, foxtail removal, or wellness care. But I bought it for dealing with MAJOR issues. Like an auto accident, or liver trouble, or some bone joint issue. Pet Plan does not discriminate on hereditary/breed issues. I haven't used it, but am glad to have it for big issues, because I was raised that dogs and cats are pets and don't get high end health care. I am pretty sure I would go all the way for Lola, so this takes that factor out of my consideration! 

Pet Plan, if it is available in your state, has combinations of deductible and limits that make it pretty affordable.


----------



## RIstream (Aug 21, 2008)

Alot of people on here commented that ins doesn't cover alot etc so I wanted to show a recent bill had for Cooper's annual visit. The total was $229 and the ins covered $140 of it. The number on the left is the total charge. The second number is what they covered sub totalled and the last number is the total claim paid for that line

Claim Detail
Claim Number: 
Treatment Date: 8/20/2009 
Payment Date: 09/16/2009 
Total Amount Payable: $140.00 [?] 
Policy Plan Type: 
STANDARD PLAN
WELLCARE CORE COVERAGE

Diagnosis Code Description Submitted Expense Eligible Amount Deductible Reimbursement Amount Reason Code Explanation 
30 Well Care Coverage

HEARTWORM TEST $47.00 $25.00 $0.00 $25.00 
14 VACCINATION-RABIES $18.00 $0.00 $0.00 $0.00 Z161 All or a portion of this expense is denied because the total annual benefits have been paid for this WellCare item or service. Please refer to your WellCare Rider Benefit Schedule. 
67 FLEA PREVENTION (K9 Advantix) $58.00 $44.50 $0.00 $44.50 
34 HEARTWORM PREVENTION (Interceptor) $5.50 $5.50 $0.00 $5.50 
40 FECAL TEST $18.00 $15.00 $0.00 $15.00 
1 PHYSICAL EXAM $45.00 $20.00 $0.00 $20.00 
11 CANINE VACCINATION-PARVOVIRUS $4.00 $0.00 $0.00 $0.00 Z161 All or a portion of this expense is denied because the total annual benefits have been paid for this WellCare item or service. Please refer to your WellCare Rider Benefit Schedule. 
10 CANINE VACCINATION-DHL-P $30.00 $30.00 $0.00 $30.00 
888 Miscellaneous

NON-COVERED ITEM $3.50 $0.00 $0.00 $0.00 Z175 This expense is denied because one or more of the following are not eligible for coverage: medical waste, tax, special diet or pet food, over the counter accessories, shipping or handling, and publications. Please refer to your Benefit Schedule.


----------



## louise (Dec 5, 2008)

*health insurance daily occurrences*



Redorr said:


> There are several threads on this. I believe we have a Forum discount on Pet Plan. Try searching on it. I have Pet Plan for major issues. A high deductible makes it not valuable for the daily things like ear infections, foxtail removal, or wellness care. But I bought it for dealing with MAJOR issues. Like an auto accident, or liver trouble, or some bone joint issue. Pet Plan does not discriminate on hereditary/breed issues. I haven't used it, but am glad to have it for big issues, because I was raised that dogs and cats are pets and don't get high end health care. I am pretty sure I would go all the way for Lola, so this takes that factor out of my consideration!
> 
> Pet Plan, if it is available in your state, has combinations of deductible and limits that make it pretty affordable.


After having VIP for a year and discovering that their $50 deductible left me paying the majority of the average bills, I switched to TruPanion. Now I discover, very much after the fact, that TruPanion does not pay for the vet visit itself.

So, when you bring your dog to the vet because you don't know whether he's sick or whether some symptom is serious, the insurance pays nothing unless the vet actually performs some kind of procedure.

Meanwhile I've spent over $1000 on specialist ear/dermatologist care for recurrent ear infections and allergies to antibiotics. This seems to be to be beyond routine - but the insurance companies don't seem to agree.

Would I be better off with Pet PLan?

Thanks for your thoughts.

Louise


----------

